# Bristlenose plecos



## xdustyj (Apr 14, 2007)

Whats the going rate for about a two inch or so BN pleco in your area????

i come across 3 about that size for 14$ I think i got a pretty good deal.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

9.99 last time i checked, i live in Canada so mine should be more expensive lol!


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

That's not a bad price. I got most of mine for free. I think I paid $8 for a 2" long finned once.


----------



## rainmoose (Aug 5, 2008)

i bought one this weekend. he was the last one in the store. i think he's a little shy of 2" but he was marked down from 9.99 to 7.49. then when they rang him up, his price came up as 5.49.


----------



## malawimix (Oct 8, 2008)

just paid around $5 each for 2 inchers at lfs in Jenison, MI

they were going at auction last week for 10-15 dollars for bags of 4-6 fish.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I paid $9.99 for one under 2" a couple weeks ago (one that was born in the LFS). I paid $83.00 for a 29g. tank with cover and light at the same LFS and ask to have a bn pleco thrown in but he said the tank was at cost :roll: and couldn't do it so I paid $9.99 for the fish. Deed I hate liars. Why would a LFS sell me a tank at cost? Because they make so much on fish they can sell their tanks at cost...I doubt that :x . He saw me coming for sure but I don't think I'll go back just out of principle. If he would have just thrown in the 10 dollar fish for free, he would have got almost all my fish business from now on. As it turned out, it was my first and last purchase there.
Sorry I just had to get that off my chest :lol: it's been bugging me for a couple weeks now.
Yep, if you got 3 for 14 bucks, you got a good deal :thumb: .


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

Actually most lfs won't deal on price with tanks cause they do sell them at cost. I used to work at a few differant pet shops and that was the deal at all of them.


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

Markup on fish tanks are VERY low. Stores actually make more money in volume (meaning the number they sale) than having the tank sit at a high price at the store and selling maybe one a month. So i would say it would be unfair to not go back to the store just because they didnt throw in a $10 fish for free. I mean when you spend $85 bucks at the grocery store do they give you the milk and bread free? Its the same principle.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok you got me. I don't know anything about the LFS trade. I just *assumed* that tanks and equipment was where they really made their money. Once again proving what assuming does for ya :lol: Since the little bn was "born" in the store, I figured it as an extra to them...a fish they didn't have to buy. I wouldn't have ask them to throw in a high dollar fish that they had alot of money in to begin with.
The more I think about it the more I understand. We use to have a gun shop and most of the money came in from sales of ammo not guns, although when someone did buy a gun and would ask me to throw in a box of shells, I did (if they weren't real high priced shells..if they were I'd give them something else I could afford to let go). That was called good business back then and got you alot of repeat customers. That was years ago though and times have changed. You just don't get something for nothing now -a- days. So I guess I should quit trying  .
I will go back to that LFS


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

^yeah it typically varies from store to store. I would have had no problem throwing in that extra fish, especially if it was bred in the store and wasnt purchased. This also brings up a good point about tank sales in general. With the economy the way it is now, people are definately not buying brand new tanks and since so many people are selling theres, most customers go to ebay, and craigslist before ever thinking about buying a new one from a store. We even know you will end up saving a ton of money so we dont really ever stock any fish tanks at all except for a few nanos or what have you. We all jump for joy when we actually sell a tank thats not a nano now days. :lol:


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

:lol: Ok so now we're more on tanks than br plecos but I gotta tell ya why I was buying that tank. I had got a 29g. tank set up off of Freecycle. It was a real nice setup that didn't cost me a dime. Came with a stand that will hold 2 tanks, the gravel (I even like the color of it), 3 large white rocks of some kind and a Fluval 305 filter :thumb: After a few months, the tank sprung a small leak though so I had the fish out of it in a plastic storage box sitting on the livingroom floor until I could fix the tank. Hubby was getting tired of walking around it and we were expecting the grandkids for the weekend ( we knew the little one would have a ball playing in that storage box of water and fish) so he treated me to a new one :wink: since I was in kind of a pinch. Now when I get the old one resealed, I'll have 2-29g. tanks on the double stand and only need another filter and heater :thumb: .

I had checked at that LFS once before about a 5ft. tank and stand (I was wanting to upgrade my 55g.). They gave me a real good deal on a 75g. one but for an extra ft. of tank (to get the 5ft. I want) it was more than double the price. I just don't understand that either. Maybe you know the reason,FishareFriends :-? .


----------



## corrie22 (Oct 11, 2008)

good Lord, I opened this thread to read about catfish! LOL

Dew, glass comes in 4x8 sheets. A five ft tank wastes a lot of glass and takes a thicker glass.

On that note, I bought a bag full of white seams on aquabid. I like them better than the common BN.


----------



## Denny (Sep 27, 2008)

If you want to cry over price how about 10 baht that's about $.35 for plecos in Thailand.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Ah ha! Now that makes sence :thumb: Thank you corrie22. What are white seams? Got a pic of them? I really don't like the looks of bn plecos. Sorry about getting off onto tanks in this thread but really appreciate the info. :wink: .

Denny, do you mean $35.00?  That sure IS alot for a pleco.


----------

